# Cable de datos para Nokia 6101



## El-Duque (Ene 25, 2006)

Hola amigos, es mi primer post y me gustaría felicitaros por el portal.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, ¿Sabe alguien del esquema para hacerme el cable de datos para el Nokia 6101?, he visto precios por internet y es realmente caro, así que si alguien me echa una mano pues mejor que mejor.

Y si ya me dicen en Sevilla donde puedo conseguir el conector y demás entonces ya sería la repanocha.

Un saludo a tod@s y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DARFER (Jun 3, 2006)

mira el cable  se puede hacer serial para es te cel si te interesa conectate con 
dariofernandoxx@hotmail.com
y el te informaciónrma como se hace


----------



## El-Duque (Jun 3, 2006)

Gracias, ya le escribí.


----------



## DARFER (Jun 26, 2006)

HAY TIENE PELAOS EL PROGRAMA PARA EL UNLOCKER LO TIENE QUE ENSAYAR ES PARA LOS DCT4   AVER SI LO GOR SUBIR EL DISEÑO DEL CABLE AHORA


----------



## DARFER (Jun 26, 2006)

LUEGO PÒNGO LOS PINOUSTS INTERNOS DEL 6101


----------



## DARFER (Jun 26, 2006)

HAY LOS TIENEN PELAOS SUERTEEEEEEEEE


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 6, 2006)

LO QUIERES PARA PASAR SOLO IMAGENES Y MELODIAS SI TIENES UNA MOTHERBOARD QUE SOPORTE IRDA ARMA ESE DISPOSITIVO QUE TE SALE MAS BARATTO YO O E PROBADO PARA SUBIR IMAGENES Y MELODIAS CON EL NOKIA PC SUITE Y ANDA DE LO MEJOR TE LO RECOMIENDO EN ESTE MISMO FORO ENCUENTRAS EL DIAGRAMA BUSCA POR IRDA A HI ENCONTRARAS LA FOTO DEL QUE YO ARME


----------



## Johanos (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola Darfer .... me parace chebre el tema  ..mira ..yo estoy haciendo un proyecto ....para conectar .. la pc a un celular(nokia 3220) y mi pregunta seria .... el diseño del cable serial ...por su salida ..normal ..oh pora la espalda del celular.. creo que es el fbus ..nop?..la verdad no se mucho como hacer este paso..
en si lo que quiero hacer es ..mandar comandos at por la pc al celular..
espero tu respuesta gracias...bye


----------



## fernandob (Ago 31, 2010)

ha..........hola, me meti solo para curiosear pero no pude dejar d ever que mencionan en el ultimo post al nokia 3220 asi que .......disculpen pero me tiro el lance:

yo tengo mi querido 3220 y hace 2 dias me compre el cable asi bajo las fotos a la pc.
pero nada.
y viendo en la web veo que un monton de gente tiene el mismo drama.
alguien sabe por que ??? 
baje el programa de nokia pc suite o algo asi, trate y retrate.
pero nada.
la pc no lo ve.

si hay algun trukito me pueden avisar .

gracias


----------



## vannostrom (May 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ha..........hola, me meti solo para curiosear pero no pude dejar d ever que mencionan en el ultimo post al nokia 3220 asi que .......disculpen pero me tiro el lance:
> 
> yo tengo mi querido 3220 y hace 2 dias me compre el cable asi bajo las fotos a la pc.
> pero nada.
> ...



Hola:
Proba en la configuracion, cambiar de puerto.
Generalmente hay mas de uno disponible. A mi me lo tomaba por defecto en el COM1 y no conectaba, lo cambie al COM4 y salio andando.
Suerte.-


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2011)

Les comento:

Igual poseo un cel Nokia 6101.

Fui a una tienda y compré un cable que dice ser DKU-5, recomendado para ese cel.

Al momento de conectarlo al cel aparece mensaje: "Accesorio de Datos Conectado".

¡¡¡ALELUYA!!! Pensé... Pero en seguida viene otro mensaje: "Accesorio no compatible"

Consultado el amigo "google", un artículo reportó lo siguiente: Fabrican unos cables muy económicos, marcados con prefijos de Nokia, pero estos contienen un chip ARK-3116S (justo el que tiene el mío), que dicen ser compatibles con el chip que utiliza Nokia pero, que la realidad muestra lo contrario y Nokia desconoce el chip.

Diferencia: este DKU-5, made in TaiwanHongKongKungfu, es muy económico. El que hacen "in Nokia" cuesta una fortuna.

En la red están los diagramas del original y también el que se ha publicado aquí. No parece ser económico fabricarlo después de todo.

Si van comprar el cable, lleven el cel y verifiquen que cuando lo conecten al dispositivo, este lo reconozca.

Una opción sería encontrar uno usado de que lo quiera vender.

Lamento no poder ayudar.

Saludos:


----------

